# Motleys day out.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is part of the area where Motley lives so you can see why he NEVER wants to go to Berlin again.

He had the whole Oder Dam to himself until we were invaded from above.
No. 1 marked on the Aerial view is where we stopped to walk the Dam. No 2 where we stopped for lunch, more walking and a rest. :grin2:

Motley on _*his *_Dam.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The Invasion*

A Gaggle of Geese.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A Gaggle maybe, but certainly not a Skein - their formation discipline was abysmal.


Did you establish their nationality? What transponder codes were they squarking?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it was half and half, the Poles were trying to get in and the Jerries were telling them to bugger off there's not enough food for us yet.>


----------

